# What causes bad side profile besides recessed chin.



## 16 year Mexicel (Jul 27, 2020)

Hey I’m 16 years old and this is my first post. I noticed that my side profile is horrible compared to most people. I realize that my incredibly recessed chin plays a huge part in that. However there are other factors which play a part in my side profile being bad. I can’t completely wrap my mind around it which is why I made this post. I tried my best to provide honest pictures that aren’t frauded.


----------



## Nisse (Jul 27, 2020)

A new subhuman for your folder @Over


----------



## Vitruvian (Jul 27, 2020)

Long midface,uee, flat maxilla


----------



## Mr.cope (Jul 27, 2020)

Holy shit im sorry bro


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jul 27, 2020)

16 year Mexicel said:


> Hey I’m 16 years old and this is my first post. I noticed that my side profile is horrible compared to most people. I realize that my incredibly recessed chin plays a huge part in that. However there are other factors which play a part in my side profile being bad. I can’t completely wrap my mind around it which is why I made this post. I tried my best to provide honest pictures that aren’t frauded.


U deadass look like a morph


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Jul 27, 2020)

@Over gtfih. long ass midface and death pheno its over boyo im sorry


----------



## 16 year Mexicel (Jul 27, 2020)

Thanks for the feedba


Vitruvian said:


> Long midface,uee, flat maxilla
> [/QUOT


Wh


RODEBLUR said:


> U deadass look like a morph
> What do you mean?


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Jul 27, 2020)

wow ur midface is so long


----------



## Uglyandfat (Jul 27, 2020)

not enough confidence and showers bro you just need to smile and you can have girls like this


----------



## coolass69 (Jul 27, 2020)

stop mouth breathing and start collagenmaxxing immediately


----------



## 16 year Mexicel (Jul 27, 2020)

Lol


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jul 27, 2020)

It is over.


----------



## Growly (Jul 27, 2020)

Fuck bro


----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Jul 27, 2020)

Bimax + Shower will get you to low tier normie next


----------



## Deleted member 5349 (Jul 27, 2020)

Brutal side profile ngl


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Jul 27, 2020)

Surgery time


----------



## needsolution (Jul 27, 2020)

bro tell me that you arent short plz

wanted to give you advice but god fucked you that hard that no surgery can fix your looks... better leave this site and bluepillmaxx


----------



## Deleted member 5349 (Jul 27, 2020)

Holy shit these comments are pure suicidefuel. Have mercy on OP guys


----------



## needsolution (Jul 27, 2020)

AtomicBlackPill69 said:


> Holy shit these comments are pure suicidefuel. Have mercy on OP guys


It is not reddit, son.


----------



## 16 year Mexicel (Jul 27, 2020)

Lol I knew what I was getting into. Thanks to everyone for at least being honest.


----------



## sytyl (Jul 27, 2020)

On the converse, what causes a bad front but good side profile?


----------



## sytyl (Jul 27, 2020)

Also OP it is indeed over, your only salvation is one dose of thugmaxxing + probably many doses of roidmaxxing.


----------



## 16 year Mexicel (Jul 27, 2020)

needsolution said:


> bro tell me that you arent short plz
> 
> wanted to give you advice but god fucked you that hard that no surgery can fix your looks... better leave this site and bluepillmaxx


I’m kinda short at 5’8 but my mom is also 5’8 and most of my uncles are above 6 feet. There’s a chance I’ll hit a late growth spurt. At least I have a decent frame despite being skinny. Shoulder to waist ratio is 1.7.


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jul 27, 2020)

absolutely brutal


----------



## Copeful (Jul 27, 2020)

sytyl said:


> On the converse, what causes a bad front but good side profile?



Forward growth but shit facial features


----------



## needsolution (Jul 27, 2020)

16 year Mexicel said:


> I’m kinda short at 5’8 but my mom is also 5’8 and most of my uncles are above 6 feet. There’s a chance I’ll hit a late growth spurt. At least I have a decent frame despite being skinny. Shoulder to waist ratio is 1.7.


I really wish i could help you but you would need tons of surgeries and still you'd be below average... Something went really wrong. Eh im really sorry.


----------



## Deleted member 7240 (Jul 27, 2020)

I’m sorry bro but god fucked you with no condom on. Are you a manlet and dicklet too? If you’re not maybe you can roidmax and dark triad max


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Jul 27, 2020)

looxmakser49 said:


> *caged so fucking hard jfl brutal
> 
> you cannot tell me there is an omniscient omnipotent omnibenevolent god who let this happen
> 
> ...


----------



## SadnessWYJ (Jul 27, 2020)

looxmakser49 said:


> *caged so fucking hard jfl brutal
> 
> you cannot tell me there is an omniscient omnipotent omnibenevolent god who let this happen
> 
> ...


 God is based, he made op suffer, and also made Barrett


----------



## SadnessWYJ (Jul 27, 2020)

Op it's over, you may cope with mewing snd chewing and gymmaxxing


----------



## recessed (Jul 27, 2020)

16 year Mexicel said:


> Hey I’m 16 years old and this is my first post. I noticed that my side profile is horrible compared to most people. I realize that my incredibly recessed chin plays a huge part in that. However there are other factors which play a part in my side profile being bad. I can’t completely wrap my mind around it which is why I made this post. I tried my best to provide honest pictures that aren’t frauded.


its over


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jul 27, 2020)

brutal


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Jul 28, 2020)

sytyl said:


> Also OP it is indeed over, your only salvation is one dose of thugmaxxing + probably many doses of roidmaxxing.


*Nah it's straight up reincarnation maxxing or death (jfl)*


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Jul 28, 2020)

*OP it is indeed brutally over*


----------



## 16 year Mexicel (Jul 28, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *Nah it's straight up reincarnation maxxing or death (jfl)*





NordicIranian said:


> *OP it is indeed brutally over*


I’m sure a genioplasty can go a long way so I’m not counting it quits yet.


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Jul 28, 2020)

*Jesus christ OP you literally have a midface ratio of 0.74

@inceletto @Britishlooksmaxxer 
Is this a fucking world record?*


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jul 28, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *Jesus christ OP you literally have a midface ratio of 0.74
> 
> @inceletto @Britishlooksmaxxer
> Is this a fucking world record?*


Imagine not killing yourself yet


----------



## Deleted member 7173 (Jul 28, 2020)

Mouthbreathing but poor nutrition causes this, I'm sorry OP but I suffer the same fate but not as bad


----------



## Warlow (Jul 28, 2020)

fuck bro sorry, i thought your frame was decent but even i see it can't halo your face.


----------



## I'mme (Jul 28, 2020)

16 year Mexicel said:


> I’m sure a genioplasty can go a long way so I’m not counting it quits yet.


Not only genioplasty but you would need many. I'm already praying you're rich and no less than 5"9😹😹


----------



## Deleted member 7240 (Jul 28, 2020)

inceletto said:


> Imagine not killing yourself yet


Mirin his mental fortitude tbh. I would’ve ldar a long time ago if I looked like him


----------



## 16 year Mexicel (Jul 28, 2020)

Gunnersup said:


> Mouthbreathing but poor nutrition causes this, I'm sorry OP but I suffer the same fate but not as bad


What about genetics. My mom also has a weak chin.


----------



## I'mme (Jul 28, 2020)

16 year Mexicel said:


> What about genetics. My mom also has a weak chin.


It's all genetics bro.. environment and mouth-breathing hardly mattets


----------



## 16 year Mexicel (Jul 28, 2020)

I'mme said:


> It's all genetics bro.. environment and mouth-breathing hardly mattets


I figured it had little effect.


----------



## DaGullas (Jul 28, 2020)

*Omg, its so @Over . Im sorry*


----------



## DaGullas (Jul 28, 2020)

*But try a bimax with genio... you would look better... i think...*


----------



## 16 year Mexicel (Jul 28, 2020)

DaGullas said:


> *But try a bimax with genio... you would look better... i think...*


Can’t I’m only 16.


----------



## DaGullas (Jul 28, 2020)

16 year Mexicel said:


> Can’t I’m only 16.


I meant when you can.


----------



## Andros (Jul 28, 2020)

How can a midface be so long?


----------



## 16 year Mexicel (Jul 28, 2020)

Andros said:


> How can a midface be so long?


I stretched it everyday for 15 minutes.


----------



## I'mme (Jul 28, 2020)

Y


16 year Mexicel said:


> Can’t I’m only 16.



You need to cry before surgeon or simply get it done in India


----------



## Mexicanboi (Jul 28, 2020)

Skinmaxx
Bimax
Pray to gandy


----------



## 16 year Mexicel (Jul 28, 2020)

I'mme said:


> Y
> 
> You need to cry before surgeon or simply get it done in India


I want a chin implant for strong


Mexicanboi said:


> Skinmaxx
> Bimax
> Pray to gandy


Is it a long philtrum or narrow ipd.


----------



## xefo (Jul 28, 2020)

Cruel world tbh


----------



## xefo (Jul 28, 2020)

16 year Mexicel said:


> I want a chin implant for strong
> 
> Is it a long philtrum or narrow ipd.


Long Philtrum and Low PFL and bad IPD


----------



## I'mme (Jul 28, 2020)

16 year Mexicel said:


> I want a chin implant for strong
> 
> Is it a long philtrum or narrow ipd.


You retarded greycel.. chin implants are shittiest form of implants. Better get surgery or wraparound jaw implants


----------



## 16 year Mexicel (Jul 28, 2020)

I'mme said:


> You retarded greycel.. chin implants are shittiest form of implants. Better get surgery or wraparound jaw implants


Lol it was a joke. I was referencing a YouTube video title but I didn’t finish the comment fully.


----------



## I'mme (Jul 28, 2020)

16 year Mexicel said:


> Lol it was a joke. I was referencing a YouTube video title but I didn’t finish the comment fully.


Yeah.. just chill. People here are rude because we want newbies to become men not soys.

Also I'm just hoping you're rich, because you'd need lots of work


----------



## 16 year Mexicel (Jul 28, 2020)

I'mme said:


> Yeah.. just chill. People here are rude because we want newbies to become men not soys.
> 
> Also I'm just hoping you're rich, because you'd need lots of work


Is it mainly maxillofacial work or also rhino.


----------



## 16 year Mexicel (Jul 28, 2020)

16 year Mexicel said:


> Is it mainly maxillofacial work or also rhino.


Does mid face look shorter here or cope.


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Jul 28, 2020)

Midface mogs @Greeicy


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jul 28, 2020)

Disclaimer: Read at your own discretion. I'll not be held accountable in case of your suicide. I'm not a medical professional and nothing I say here is intended to be considered as clinical advice.



Spoiler



Are you sure? There's no coming back after this...



Spoiler









You have an extremely bad facial structure.

First, your chin doesn't really look that recessed, in counter-part, your mandible body is extremely short in length making it look like you have no chin.

Your upper lip is completely flat and the columella on your nose base is flat as well which accentuates, even more, your flat upper lip, which is also longer than ideal giving you a longish philtrum.

Your under-eye support is very poor, which comes from your long recessed midface/maxilla.

The nose is bulbous af, long and with a small bump, the frontonasal angle is also ridiculously bad, especially because you lack a brow ridge completely, which doesn't give you a masculine deep-set eyes structure.

The eyebrows are relatively kinda high set, since you have a weak almost nonexistent brow ridge.

Sparse lateral eyebrows

Vertically tall palpebral fissures, not that much but still not ideal, makes your eyes look submissive and weak.

Rounded sloped forehead (I didn't even know this was possible in homo sapiens tbh ngl)

Super high set hairline, possibly balding.

Recessed Temporal Peak Area of hairline

Terrible skin quality

Huge ears with odd shape where the lower part is almost of equal size to the upper part

in short, you remind me of a Homo Erectus with a bigger neurocranium, no offense


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jul 28, 2020)

Find something to cope tbh, video game, internet, make money to travel, whatever... forget women


----------



## 16 year Mexicel (Jul 28, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> Disclaimer: Read at your own discretion. I'll not be held accountable in case of your suicide. I'm not a medical professional and nothing I say here is intended to be considered as clinical advice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s fucked up but it’s cool lol. Everything you listed seemed to make sense except for the round forehead thing. I’ve seen it online on other guys. I’m not taking away anything of the other stuff you said though.


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Jul 28, 2020)

needsolution said:


> It is not reddit, son.





16 year Mexicel said:


> I’m sure a genioplasty can go a long way so I’m not counting it quits yet.


dont be a retard don’t get genio YOU NEED BSSO 

Its not just your chin your entire jaw is recessed


----------



## 16 year Mexicel (Jul 28, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> dont be a retard don’t get genio YOU NEED BSSO
> 
> Its not just your chin your entire jaw is recessed


Yup saw a video animation of this procedure and it looks like exactly what I need. Is my side profile in theory fixable if I were to put a lot of money into it.


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Jul 28, 2020)

16 year Mexicel said:


> Yup saw a video animation of this procedure and it looks like exactly what I need. Is my side profile in theory fixable if I were to put a lot of money into it.


Everything is fixable with enough money


----------



## ThreadMatters (Jul 28, 2020)

I'mme said:


> You retarded greycel.. chin implants are shittiest form of implants. Better get surgery or wraparound jaw implants


Better a wraparound shotgun implant in this case


----------



## brainded (Jul 28, 2020)

Mew hard af you're young so you will potentially have good results.

Your goal should be status maxing and to get your looks from subhuman to normie.

Also to add on, I have friend with similar facial structure to you and he has had (sparse) relationships with women. Though he's 6 foot and has above average status.

Just some slight lifefuel lol


----------



## Deleted member 4973 (Jul 28, 2020)

Andros said:


> How can a midface be so long?


Its lense distortion as well, it probably is better than it looks, but it is still Bad


----------



## 16 year Mexicel (Jul 28, 2020)

brainded said:


> Mew hard af you're young so you will potentially have good results.
> 
> Your goal should be status maxing and to get your looks from subhuman to normie.
> 
> ...





brainded said:


> Mew hard af you're young so you will potentially have good results.
> 
> Your goal should be status maxing and to get your looks from subhuman to normie.
> 
> ...


do you know where I could get a morph to see how I would look with better forward growth.


----------



## Deleted member 5349 (Jul 28, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> Disclaimer: Read at your own discretion. I'll not be held accountable in case of your suicide. I'm not a medical professional and nothing I say here is intended to be considered as clinical advice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least Homo Erectus’s facial bones grew up properly


----------



## 16 year Mexicel (Jul 28, 2020)

AtomicBlackPill69 said:


> At least Homo Erectus’s facial bones grew up properly


Brutal


----------



## ThreadMatters (Jul 28, 2020)

I tried makin u look normal op









I never seen a midface so long before...


----------



## Over (Jul 28, 2020)

16 year Mexicel said:


> Brutal


*IVE CONSULTED MY SURGEON FRIEND WHO LIVES IN GERMAN AND SENT HIM YOUR PICTURES


HE TEXTED ME "JFL UNTERMENSCH" (idk what that means I dont speak german), BUT ALSO HE RECOMMENDES A TREATMENT FOR YOU:






HE OFFERED LEFORT 4 WHOLE SKULL OSTEOTOMY

IT CAN BE PERFORMED BY A DOCTOR OR YOURSELF IF YOU HAVE ACCESS TO A SHOTGUN*


----------



## 16 year Mexicel (Jul 28, 2020)

That pct tho lol. It was taken from few feet away with iPhone 7 camera so I don’t know if there was possibly some lens distortion. Not saying this to cope.


----------



## 16 year Mexicel (Jul 28, 2020)

Over said:


> *IVE CONSULTED MY SURGEON FRIEND WHO LIVES IN GERMAN AND SENT HIM YOUR PICTURES
> 
> 
> HE TEXTED ME "JFL UNTERMENSCH" (idk what that means I dont speak german), BUT ALSO HE RECOMMENDES A TREATMENT FOR YOU:
> ...


Lol thats pretty funny ngl. Hard suifuel tho. But In all seriousness is this something that can be fixed. I also have positive canthal tilt. Is that linked to any bone growth at all. Thanks again.


----------



## Over (Jul 28, 2020)

16 year Mexicel said:


> Lol thats pretty funny ngl. Hard suifuel tho. But In all seriousness is this something that can be fixed. I also have positive canthal tilt. Is that linked to any bone growth at all. Thanks again.


Yeah you need Bimax + sliding genioplasty, this is what they will do:

Did you have your teeth pulled out? Got sleep apnea? They might do it for free if you have health problems with breathing

Then you also need skincare (laser treatment to remove all that ugly skin, and Accutane for acne, skincare regiment)

Then you need to gymmax for at least a year to get nice body

Then you need actual good haircut for hairmaxxing

Hope you grow 2 inches at least by 20+


----------



## ThreadMatters (Jul 28, 2020)

16 year Mexicel said:


> That pct tho lol. It was taken from few feet away with iPhone 7 camera so I don’t know if there was possibly some lens distortion. Not saying this to cope.


Make a pic without lens distorsion


----------



## alex569 (Jul 28, 2020)

Hello, both of your jaws are recessed and especially the mandible; you need to change you diet to get rid of the acne. Since you are only 16 and still developing if you go to the right orthodontist they can use a palate expander to help expand your jaws. Also the distance between your lower lip and your chin is too short.


----------



## sytyl (Jul 28, 2020)

Over said:


> *IVE CONSULTED MY SURGEON FRIEND WHO LIVES IN GERMAN AND SENT HIM YOUR PICTURES
> 
> 
> HE TEXTED ME "JFL UNTERMENSCH" (idk what that means I dont speak german), BUT ALSO HE RECOMMENDES A TREATMENT FOR YOU:
> ...


----------



## 16 year Mexicel (Jul 28, 2020)

Over said:


> Yeah you need Bimax + sliding genioplasty, this is what they will do:
> 
> Did you have your teeth pulled out? Got sleep apnea? They might do it for free if you have health problems with breathing
> 
> ...



No I don’t have any health problems and my bite is aligned. I’ve worn braces for 2-3 years. I’m surprised my orthodontist has never mentioned any of these other things to me. I guess I have to pay since I don’t have any health problems. A thousand thanks for your feedback and advice. Take care.


----------



## 16 year Mexicel (Jul 28, 2020)

alex569 said:


> Hello, both of your jaws are recessed and especially the mandible; you need to change you diet to get rid of the acne. Since you are only 16 and still developing if you go to the right orthodontist they can use a palate expander to help expand your jaws. Also the distance between your lower lip and your chin is too short.


I can fit my tongue on my palate to mew so I’m not sure if my palate is too narrow.


----------



## alex569 (Jul 28, 2020)

16 year Mexicel said:


> I’ve worn braces for 2-3 years. I’m surprised my orthodontist has never mentioned any of these other things to me.



That's not surprising, people take their children to the orthodontist thinking that it will improve their child's appearance; however many times the opposite happens, conventional dentistry and orthodontics can ruin a child's face, check out the following links:



http://curetoothdecay.com/blog/assembly-line-orthodontics-can-damage-faces/








Welcome claimingpower.com - BlueHost.com


Bluehost - Top rated web hosting provider - Free 1 click installs For blogs, shopping carts, and more. Get a free domain name, real NON-outsourced 24/7 support, and superior speed. web hosting provider php hosting cheap web hosting, Web hosting, domain names, front page hosting, email hosting...



claimingpower.com


----------



## 16 year Mexicel (Jul 28, 2020)

alex569 said:


> That's not surprising, people take their children to the orthodontist thinking that it will improve their child's appearance; however many times the opposite happens, conventional dentistry and orthodontics can ruin a child's face, check out the following links:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me at around 6 years old. Was my jaw always bad or did the environment make it worse as well as my diet. I don’t have a side profile of me when I was young.


----------



## Over (Jul 28, 2020)

16 year Mexicel said:


> No I don’t have any health problems and my bite is aligned. I’ve worn braces for 2-3 years. I’m surprised my orthodontist has never mentioned any of these other things to me. I guess I have to pay since I don’t have any health problems. A thousand thanks for your feedback and advice. Take care.


No way you have aligned bite, your lower jaw and lip is set backward by multiple millimeters. 

Do softmaxxes like gym, skincare atm and then the day you get surgery will be second birth for you. Tell your parents you need this or its over for you, its their fault too.

For now at very least seriously gymmax and go to work to have money, fix your skin. You're a subhuman in eyes of girls but after you get surgery and everything i told you, you'll come out.


----------



## ezio6 (Jul 28, 2020)

16 year Mexicel said:


> Hey I’m 16 years old and this is my first post. I noticed that my side profile is horrible compared to most people. I realize that my incredibly recessed chin plays a huge part in that. However there are other factors which play a part in my side profile being bad. I can’t completely wrap my mind around it which is why I made this post. I tried my best to provide honest pictures that aren’t frauded.


try growing beards to hide those reccesed chin son


----------



## 16 year Mexicel (Jul 28, 2020)

Over said:


> No way you have aligned bite, your lower jaw and lip is set backward by multiple millimeters.
> 
> Do softmaxxes like gym, skincare atm and then the day you get surgery will be second birth for you. Tell your parents you need this or its over for you, its their fault too.
> 
> For now at very least seriously gymmax and go to work to have money, fix your skin. You're a subhuman in eyes of girls but after you get surgery and everything i told you, you'll come out.


Ok I’ll talk to my mom about this. Also I will send a picture and you tell me if my bite is aligned or not. Have you seen the picture of me as a 6 year old. Was my forward growth better or always bad.


----------



## Deleted member 5349 (Jul 28, 2020)

incels.is welcomes you


----------



## Over (Jul 28, 2020)

16 year Mexicel said:


> Ok I’ll talk to my mom about this. Also I will send a picture and you tell me if my bite is aligned or not. Have you seen the picture of me as a 6 year old. Was my forward growth better or always bad.


Narrow palate of 6 teeth and overbite. You're not aligned. You need surgery. Show parents video i send you and tell them your lower jaw is recessed and its affecting you very badly.


----------



## 16 year Mexicel (Jul 28, 2020)

Over said:


> Narrow palate of 6 teeth and overbite. You're not aligned. You need surgery. Show parents video i send you and tell them your lower jaw is recessed and its affecting you very badly.


Ok I’ll try but my mom is going to pull some blue pulled nonsense that it looks fine and I just need a little chin implant when I’m older. My orthodontist literally has me show him my bite every visit. I can’t comprehend how he hasn’t mentioned anything about this.


----------



## Over (Jul 28, 2020)

16 year Mexicel said:


> Ok I’ll try but my mom is going to pull some blue pulled nonsense that it looks fine and I just need a little chin implant when I’m older. My orthodontist literally has me show him my bite every visit. I can’t comprehend how he hasn’t mentioned anything about this.


Orthodontists are jew scammer niggers. Did he pull out your wisdom teeth or molars?


----------



## 16 year Mexicel (Jul 28, 2020)

Over said:


> Orthodontists are jew scammer niggers. Did he pull out your wisdom teeth or molars?


Nope


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jul 28, 2020)

looxmakser49 said:


> *caged so fucking hard jfl brutal
> 
> you cannot tell me there is an omniscient omnipotent omnibenevolent god who let this happen
> 
> ...


Mysterious ways bro


----------



## Deleted member 6310 (Jul 28, 2020)

16 year Mexicel said:


> Me at around 6 years old. Was my jaw always bad or did the environment make it worse as well as my diet. I don’t have a side profile of me when I was young.


Were you breastfed, and for how long do you know? That is one of the key factors for facial development as well. You certainly weren’t as downward grown, as I’m sure you can see your midface isn’t nearly as long. Braces cause downwards growth and worsen recession. I have opposite problem as you, underbite. But I know someone who also had orthodontics and they suffer from long mid face as well, and their bite is still off. Orthodontists do not care, if your teeth are straight, that’s all that matters to them. They don’t care how much they damage your jaws or bite in he process. My friend’s bite is off too and jaw is the exact same as yours. If your parents need convincing I’m sure I can get him to send this info to you that’s written by maxfac surgeons.


----------



## 16 year Mexicel (Jul 28, 2020)

Mirkogringo said:


> Were you breastfed, and for how long do you know? That is one of the key factors for facial development as well. I have opposite problem as you, underbite. But I know someone who also had orthodontics and they suffer from long mid face as well, and their bite is still off. Orthodontists do not care, if your teeth are straight, that’s all that matters to them. They don’t care how much they damage your jaws or bite in he process. My friend’s bite is off too and jaw is the exact same as yours. If your parents need convincing I’m sure I can get him to send this info to you that’s written by maxfac surgeons.


Yes please


----------



## Deleted member 6310 (Jul 28, 2020)

16 year Mexicel said:


> Yes please


Ok, I’ll contact him, and get back to you in a pm when he responds.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jul 28, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *Jesus christ OP you literally have a midface ratio of 0.74
> 
> @inceletto @Britishlooksmaxxer
> Is this a fucking world record?*


No fucking way holy shit.


----------



## 16 year Mexicel (Jul 28, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> No fucking way holy shit.


I think this pic is less distorted but not sure.


----------



## LowTierNormie (Jul 28, 2020)

Delete pics asap and leave this site. It never began for you


----------



## Finncel (Jul 28, 2020)

Long midface, bad posture, no chin or cheekbone, eyebrow posture, eye shape, hair style, bad shaped ears, sun damaged skin, non warrior skull type, color of your skin... To be honest, it's over for you. Be a good stoic in life.


----------



## alex569 (Jul 28, 2020)

16 year Mexicel said:


> Me at around 6 years old. Was my jaw always bad or did the environment make it worse as well as my diet. I don’t have a side profile of me when I was young.



Your face looked better as a child, actually that seems to be the case for a lot of people; which means the main reason for people's faces not developing properly is not so much genetics, but a nutrient deficient plant based diet (high quality animal foods are essential for the proper development of the body), coupled with conventional orthodontic treatment which result in underdeveloped facial bones and recessed jaws and chin. This also results in narrow airways which cause breathing problems and force the person to breath in through their mouth, which can worsen their facial features even more.


----------



## 16 year Mexicel (Jul 28, 2020)

Oh I don’t know for sure but I’ve always had enough food with protein.


alex569 said:


> Your face looked better as a child, actually that seems to be the case for a lot of people; which means the main reason for people's faces not developing properly is not so much genetics, but a nutrient deficient plant based diet (high quality animal foods are essential for the proper development of the body), coupled with conventional orthodontic treatment which result in underdeveloped facial bones and recessed jaws and chin. This also results in narrow airways which cause breathing problems and force the person to breath in through their mouth, which can worsen their facial features even more.


----------



## buflek (Jul 28, 2020)

AtomicBlackPill69 said:


> Holy shit these comments are pure suicidefuel. Have mercy on OP guys


just immature kids/subhumans. instead of helping this guy they just bash on him.

tired of this forum filled with kids tbh


----------



## 16 year Mexicel (Jul 28, 2020)

Thanks but some criticism was pretty helpful. Majority of it was just messed up tho.


buflek said:


> just immature kids/subhumans. instead of helping this guy they just bash on him.
> 
> tired of this forum filled with kids tbh


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Jul 28, 2020)

16 year Mexicel said:


> Hey I’m 16 years old and this is my first post. I noticed that my side profile is horrible compared to most people. I realize that my incredibly recessed chin plays a huge part in that. However there are other factors which play a part in my side profile being bad. I can’t completely wrap my mind around it which is why I made this post. I tried my best to provide honest pictures that aren’t frauded.


what are doing in this corners of internets chad


----------



## 16 year Mexicel (Jul 28, 2020)

ineedhelo4844 said:


> what are doing in this corners of internets chad


Lol nice joke.


----------



## ProAcktiv (Jul 28, 2020)

Uglyandfat said:


> not enough confidence and showers bro you just need to smile and you can have girls like this


i mean to be fair this dude had madison beer and he ain't no greek god


----------



## buflek (Jul 28, 2020)

16 year Mexicel said:


> Thanks but some criticism was pretty helpful. Majority of it was just messed up tho.


i sadly dont know too much about bonerelated surgeries (midface, chin, jaw) but you could gymmax and be an asshole to thugmax as a mexican


----------



## alex569 (Jul 28, 2020)

16 year Mexicel said:


> Oh I don’t know for sure but I’ve always had enough food with protein.



Quality is more important than quantity, the mainstream advice is to eat a slave plant based diet and avoid animal foods, especially animal fats, but when people don't consume animal fats they won't get fat soluble vitamins like vitamin A and D. The diet the average person eats today is not sufficient to produce strong, healthy individuals. That's why 90% of the population is weak and unattractive.


----------



## Tall (Jul 28, 2020)

buflek said:


> just immature kids/subhumans. instead of helping this guy they just bash on him.
> 
> tired of this forum filled with kids tbh


Honestly shit like this legit drives ppl to suicide 

No need at all


----------



## 16 year Mexicel (Jul 28, 2020)

ProAcktiv said:


> i mean to be fair this dude had madison beer and he ain't no greek god
> View attachment 549267





alex569 said:


> Quality is more important than quantity, the mainstream advice is to eat a slave plant based diet and avoid animal foods, especially animal fats, but when people don't consume animal fats they won't get fat soluble vitamins like vitamin A and D. The diet the average person eats today is not sufficient to produce strong, healthy individuals. That's why 90% of the population is weak and unattractive.


Im most definitely unattractive but I’ve always been the most athletic kid in my grade. I ran the 100m in under 12 seconds when I was in the 9th grade. My strength is average for my age but my running ability has always been great.


----------



## maxlooks (Jul 28, 2020)

16 year Mexicel said:


> Hey I’m 16 years old and this is my first post. I noticed that my side profile is horrible compared to most people. I realize that my incredibly recessed chin plays a huge part in that. However there are other factors which play a part in my side profile being bad. I can’t completely wrap my mind around it which is why I made this post. I tried my best to provide honest pictures that aren’t frauded.


Lack of bone definition especially in the cheeks. But side profile don't matter much imo. You don't have sex sideway do you?


----------



## 16 year Mexicel (Jul 28, 2020)

maxlooks said:


> Lack of bone definition especially in the cheeks. But side profile don't matter much imo. You don't have sex sideway do you?


Lol look at front profile which I also posted. Honestly over imo from reading all these comments.


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Jul 28, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> Disclaimer: Read at your own discretion. I'll not be held accountable in case of your suicide. I'm not a medical professional and nothing I say here is intended to be considered as clinical advice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*NOOOO NOT HOMO ERECTUS JFLLLLLL*


----------



## ProAcktiv (Jul 28, 2020)

16 year Mexicel said:


> Lol look at front profile which I also posted. Honestly over imo from reading all these comments.


fix the skin, lower body fat as much as possible (even though you're probably low bf already), grow out your hair and get a perm to tiktokmaxx.... if u do those things you'll probably look better than zack bia lmao


----------



## maxlooks (Jul 28, 2020)

16 year Mexicel said:


> Lol look at front profile which I also posted. Honestly over imo from reading all these comments.


Then start studying and earn money for surgery. It worked for me, it will work for you.


----------



## 16 year Mexicel (Jul 28, 2020)

maxlooks said:


> Then start studying and earn money for surgery. It worked for me, it will work for you.


Lol yeah I have some hope in that regard. I have all A’s. I’m very athletic too which also helps I guess. But since I’m unattractive it will mostly get overlooked anyways.


----------



## Xxxpazxxx (Jul 28, 2020)

I don't believe in a god when i see thing like that fuck off im sry brocel


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Jul 28, 2020)

16 year Mexicel said:


> Im most definitely unattractive but I’ve always been the most athletic kid in my grade. I ran the 100m in under 12 seconds when I was in the 9th grade. My strength is average for my age but my running ability has always been great.


*That's a really good time. Go into track bro, sub 12 early shows great potential. Build your strength with aerobic training and see what you can do in the 400m/800m. A lot of mexicans are really good at distance running and you already have a solid base for speed. With sub 12 100m and enough aerobic strength, you could be pushing 53-55 sec 400m.*


----------



## KDA Player (Jul 28, 2020)

Delete your pics bro.
Ngl they are going to be the midface memes of this crazy forum.

You can still improve a lot since you're young, you clearly need more bones and fhwr. So try hard a sport, collagen max.
If at 20 you're tall, with beard, muscles and better bones, you will need some surgeries and then you can have a normal life with a good wife.

I mean, it seems a lot but it is doable if you know what to do at your age. Any young man strong willed enough can dietmax, sportmax and surgerymax later, the vast majority of people just doesn't know what to do to ascend.


----------



## Mr.cope (Jul 28, 2020)

16 year Mexicel said:


> Im most definitely unattractive but I’ve always been the most athletic kid in my grade. I ran the 100m in under 12 seconds when I was in the 9th grade. My strength is average for my age but my running ability has always been great.


Damn so basically mewing and physical activity during puberty is a cope its all genetics


----------



## 16 year Mexicel (Jul 28, 2020)

I don’t even have much physical activity. I’m just naturally athletic. 


Mr.cope said:


> Damn so basically mewing and physical activity during puberty is a cope its all genetics
> [/QUOTE


----------



## lutte (Jul 28, 2020)

Well were you breastfed or not? I was breastfed for 11 months, which is not good (still probably above average lol) but isn't enough for my face to be as fucked as it is. Also ask your parents what you ate during your first years besides breastmilk.


----------



## 16 year Mexicel (Jul 28, 2020)

lutte said:


> Well were you breastfed or not? I was breastfed for 11 months, which is not good (still probably above average lol) but isn't enough for my face to be as fucked as it is. Also ask your parents what you ate during your first years besides breastmilk.


I’d have to ask my mom


----------



## lutte (Jul 28, 2020)

16 year Mexicel said:


> I’d have to ask my mom


yeah do so, nutrition during infancy and in the womb is what causes most of our teeth- and jawrelated problems. Then stuff like mouthbreathing and orthodontics makes it worse


----------



## klamus (Jul 28, 2020)

Bimaxmaxx bro. Definitely over for you if you do nothing


----------



## 16 year Mexicel (Jul 28, 2020)

Mirkogringo said:


> Were you breastfed, and for how long do you know? That is one of the key factors for facial development as well. You certainly weren’t as downward grown, as I’m sure you can see your midface isn’t nearly as long. Braces cause downwards growth and worsen recession. I have opposite problem as you, underbite. But I know someone who also had orthodontics and they suffer from long mid face as well, and their bite is still off. Orthodontists do not care, if your teeth are straight, that’s all that matters to them. They don’t care how much they damage your jaws or bite in he process. My friend’s bite is off too and jaw is the exact same as yours. If your parents need convincing I’m sure I can get him to send this info to you that’s written by maxfac surgeons.


Does mid face look shorter here?


----------



## Deleted member 6310 (Jul 28, 2020)

16 year Mexicel said:


> Does mid face look shorter here?


I mean slightly better, yeah. If anything get someone to take a picture of you from 6 feet away but it really doesn’t matter. It’s always going to look worse in a selfie. Double jaw surgery with impaction for gummy smile, definitely at least.


----------



## abdu21xchad (Jul 28, 2020)

16 year Mexicel said:


> Hey I’m 16 years old and this is my first post. I noticed that my side profile is horrible compared to most people. I realize that my incredibly recessed chin plays a huge part in that. However there are other factors which play a part in my side profile being bad. I can’t completely wrap my mind around it which is why I made this post. I tried my best to provide honest pictures that aren’t frauded.


ur midface isnt as long
take a pic from 2 meters away


----------



## 16 year Mexicel (Jul 28, 2020)

16 year Mexicel said:


> No I don’t have any health problems and my bite is aligned. I’ve worn braces for 2-3 years. I’m surprised my orthodontist has never mentioned any of these other things to me. I guess I have to pay since I don’t have any health problems. A thousand thanks for your feedback and advice. Take care.





Mirkogringo said:


> I mean slightly better, yeah. If anything get someone to take a picture of you from 6 feet away but it really doesn’t matter. It’s always going to look worse in a selfie. Double jaw surgery with impaction for gummy smile, definitely at least.


could I ever ascend honestly or is all hope lost.


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Jul 28, 2020)

16 year Mexicel said:


> could I ever ascend honestly or is all hope lost.


tbh bro you can’t ascend to chad but you can definetly looksmax to get a girlfriend


----------



## 16 year Mexicel (Jul 28, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> tbh bro you can’t ascend to chad but you can definetly looksmax to get a girlfriend


Thanks man I appreciate the truth. Do you think my natural inverted triangle frame helps at all. I have the pic in another post.


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Jul 28, 2020)

16 year Mexicel said:


> Thanks man I appreciate the truth. Do you think my natural inverted triangle frame helps at all. I have the pic in another post.


post it here


----------



## 16 year Mexicel (Jul 28, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> post it here


Very skinny but I feel like my frame is decent. Currently 120 pounds so super skinny.


----------



## Deleted member 6310 (Jul 28, 2020)

16 year Mexicel said:


> could I ever ascend honestly or is all hope lost.


Yeah I mean you’d likely have to pay, but if you’re willing to do medical tourism, you can get this surgery for anywhere between 5-10k (quotes I’ve received from Brazil & Russia) however I also can’t predict future price patterns. I’d say start saving now. In my opinion you can ascend with double jaw with impaction +genioplasty, and possibly a custom jaw implant and brow ridge augmentation at most. Definitely clear up the skin now and hit the gym. It’s not like you’re hideous or deformed kid. You just have very poor facial structure. Your looks now would likely hinder relationships in the west depending on what type of girl you like. My height hinders me badly even though I have a huge chin and compact midface. It’s hard out there. Have you ever had a girl show interest yet?


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Jul 28, 2020)

16 year Mexicel said:


> Very skinny but I feel like my frame is decent. Currently 120 pounds so super skinny.


your frame mogs mine into oblivion. put on muscle, get bimax and smv max with roids and tattoos tbh


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jul 28, 2020)

Genetics


----------



## 16 year Mexicel (Jul 28, 2020)

Well I’ve never really pursued a relationship since I’ve always felt very ugly. In general females don’t seem to treat me bad. I also need a lot of work on my social skills. I’m an introvert.


Mirkogringo said:


> Yeah I mean you’d likely have to pay, but if you’re willing to do medical tourism, you can get this surgery for anywhere between 5-10k (quotes I’ve received from Brazil & Russia) however I also can’t predict future price patterns. I’d say start saving now. In my opinion you can ascend with double jaw with impaction +genioplasty, and possibly a custom jaw implant and brow ridge augmentation at most. Definitely clear up the skin now and hit the gym. It’s not like you’re hideous or deformed kid. You just have very poor facial structure. Your looks now would likely hinder relationships in the west depending on what type of girl you like. My height hinders me badly even though I have a huge chin and compact midface. It’s hard out there. Have you ever had a girl show interest yet?


----------



## 16 year Mexicel (Jul 28, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> your frame mogs mine into oblivion. put on muscle, get bimax and smv max with roids and tattoos tbh


Thanks is there any way to improve eye support. I’ve heard about mewing but not sure if it’s cope or not tbh.


----------



## 16 year Mexicel (Jul 28, 2020)

Also someone calculated my midface ratio to be 0.86. Is that incredibly bad or do you think the impaction would help. I’ve calculated that my midface would have to be about half an inch less for the ratio to be 1 since I have very narrow ipd.


16 year Mexicel said:


> Well I’ve never really pursued a relationship since I’ve always felt very ugly. In general females don’t seem to treat me bad. I also need a lot of work on my social skills. I’m an introvert.


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Jul 28, 2020)

16 year Mexicel said:


> Also someone calculated my midface ratio to be 0.86. Is that incredibly bad or do you think the impaction would help. I’ve calculated that my midface would have to be about half an inch less for the ratio to be 1 since I have very narrow ipd.


cant fix midface and ipd


----------



## 16 year Mexicel (Jul 28, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> cant fix midface and ipd


Damn that really sucks lol. This is my eye area. Besides IPD what are the major failos. Would contacts help halo them or is the shape and everything way too off.


----------



## CommanderCope (Jul 28, 2020)

16 year Mexicel said:


> Also someone calculated my midface ratio to be 0.86. Is that incredibly bad or do you think the impaction would help. I’ve calculated that my midface would have to be about half an inch less for the ratio to be 1 since I have very narrow ipd.


Yeah I calculated a mid face ratio 0.82 from one of your pics. Below .90 is long face. 

but your fwhr is 1.52 which is really bad.


----------



## 16 year Mexicel (Jul 28, 2020)

CommanderCope said:


> Yeah I calculated a mid face ratio 0.82 from one of your pics. Below .90 is long face.
> 
> but your fwhr is 1.52 which is really bad.


Any way I could improve it?


----------



## CommanderCope (Jul 28, 2020)

16 year Mexicel said:


> Any way I could improve it?


lip lift and some sort of zygo implant is the only way I know that can improve it slightly. But your philtrum isn't that long so lip lift would just look weird. I don't know enough about MSE to comment, some say it does widen the face, some say it doesn't. 

Unfortunately it's your nose that makes you midface so long. And that isn't fixable even with surgery.


----------



## 16 year Mexicel (Jul 28, 2020)

Yeah I’ll gym max honestly and just try to clear up my skin. Will do some facial reconstruction surgeries for sure at least in the jaw area. Thanks for the help. 


CommanderCope said:


> lip lift and some sort of zygo implant is the only way I know that can improve it slightly. But your philtrum isn't that long so lip lift would just look weird. I don't know enough about MSE to comment, some say it does widen the face, some say it doesn't.
> 
> Unfortunately it's your nose that makes you midface so long. And that isn't fixable even with surgery.


----------



## Oueyy (Jul 28, 2020)

Your face is trash , but your frame is good. You first need to gymmax because it'll look good on you and makes you more confident.
Then save money, try to grow a beard the time you save enough money for proper surgeries.


----------



## WtfAmIDoingHere (Jul 28, 2020)

Dont forget stubble/beard OP, its good for midface AND lower third


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## 16 year Mexicel (Jul 28, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *Jesus christ OP you literally have a midface ratio of 0.74
> 
> @inceletto @Britishlooksmaxxer
> Is this a fucking world record?*


It was the lens distortion. It’s above 0.8 so still long but not world record long.


----------



## Uglyandfat (Jul 28, 2020)

ProAcktiv said:


> i mean to be fair this dude had madison beer and he ain't no greek god
> View attachment 549267


i mog but beer is mentally ill so it makes sense


----------



## roar123 (Jul 29, 2020)

16 year Mexicel said:


> Well I’ve never really pursued a relationship since I’ve always felt very ugly. In general females don’t seem to treat me bad. I also need a lot of work on my social skills. I’m an introvert.



My roommate last year looked very similar to you except he was fairly muscular but not athletic. But he was also very extroverted, had a huge social circle, and had friends in a frat and used to go to frat parties weekly. I think I got sexiled around 4 times last year. I'm starting to think being extroverted and confident around girls is most important for getting laid if you have a decent face. I think that if you become more extroverted and a bit more muscular, you should be able to attract girls without any jaw surgery. Also I think you should mew, even if it's cope, to prevent any further recession to your face.


----------



## 000 (Aug 5, 2020)

16 year Mexicel said:


> Hey I’m 16 years old and this is my first post. I noticed that my side profile is horrible compared to most people. I realize that my incredibly recessed chin plays a huge part in that. However there are other factors which play a part in my side profile being bad. I can’t completely wrap my mind around it which is why I made this post. I tried my best to provide honest pictures that aren’t frauded.


How tall are you


----------



## Deleted member 5694 (Aug 5, 2020)

Sorry bro, you’re almost at me level of unattractiveness


----------



## NarcyChadlite (Aug 5, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *OP it is indeed brutally over*



*No way OP... its NOT OVER!!*...*How can it be over if it never began in the first place????*

Side profile is dogshit tier because of the gay alien skull + downward growth combo...

Id be planning and saving up for a bimax (w/ stupid amounts of ccw rotation) *+ *Genio in the short term and then possible jaw angle or wraparound jaw implants once the osteonomy has healed.



16 year Mexicel said:


> Damn that really sucks lol. This is my eye area. Besides IPD what are the major failos. Would contacts help halo them or is the shape and everything way too off.



OP... i wouldnt even worry about eye area with such a lower third failio.. get that fixed first.


----------



## ChestBrah (Aug 5, 2020)

latino max my brother. you have a good frame to start gymmaxing but its seems that genetically you store a lot of fat on your face even tho you look (14-16% bodyfat). Consider fillers for your eyes, maybe that can help


----------



## ThreadMatters (Aug 20, 2020)

revisit this


----------



## Bewusst (Aug 20, 2020)

Your ratios are bad. Your lower third should have almost twice the height


----------



## Deleted member 7029 (Aug 21, 2020)

Salludonmax or surgery. Life is brutal ngl


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 17, 2020)

*THIS UGLY MOTHERFUCKER PROBABLY SUICIDED ALREADY*

*FUCKING BRUTAL*








*I HOPE HIS FAMILY DONATED HIS BODY TO THE MUSEUM AS THE LAST HOMO ERECTUS ON EARTH




*


----------



## subhuman incel (Dec 18, 2020)

long midface really is a death sentence


----------



## SadnessWYJ (Dec 18, 2020)

tbh op you look similar to stone bek


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Dec 18, 2020)

I hope you're doing okay op, these comments are harsh af but mostly true. I can't imagine how this took a toll on your self esteem, I can't imagine being blackpilled this way lmaoo


----------



## oatmeal (Jan 22, 2021)

hope ur alright man


----------



## TimeToChange (Jan 22, 2021)

He is 16 and you're trashing him like wtf. Most of you wouldnt even open their mouth irl, just sht up.
Anyway, long midface (accentuate by the distortion of the phone) and ye, bad jaw/chin ( wich are fixable easily I think).
Try to ask an Bimax+ genio morph maybe


----------



## xefo (Jan 22, 2021)

TimeToChange said:


> Most of you wouldnt even open their mouth irl, just sht up.


just lol @ this projection tbh


----------



## casadebanho (Jan 22, 2021)

Damn bro I'm sorry, god really fucked u in the ass

at least u don't have fish IPD like I do


----------



## coke (Feb 9, 2021)

Clean your skin, get a Bimax with a Genioplasty and the Rhinoplasty is up to you.


----------



## PrisonBreakFan08 (Feb 9, 2021)

Also jfc, everyone on this forum is fucking recessed. If I manage to pass A-leves and university, ima try to start a career as surgeon/orthodontist and fix people’s jaws and turn them into chads for 1,000 dollars only. Shit like this shouldn’t be so expensive when it’s literally shitty oral habits that’s ruined your life


----------



## PrisonBreakFan08 (Feb 9, 2021)

Don’t stress about it too much bro, I know it prolly feels unfair because your parents didn’t tell you how to breathe properly but Im slightly recessed and some peeps here have the same side profile as you so you ain’t alone. We can get through this 😤 try to get a few jobs and catfish to scam for money and borrow a loan for your surgeries. Main ones being Bimax, lip lift with chin implant and eyebrow lowering. Your midface is long but Ryan Gosling’s midface is 0.89 but every feature of his is perfect so until then you need to be exactly that by chewing Falim Gum /Chisel to hypertrophy them masseteers and start working out- look up basic bodybuilder diet and there’s steroids site you can get SARMS from cause I think it’d help if you ogremaxed. Also grow out your hair to medium length, fix your skin, wear light coloured eye contacts and make your eyelashes dense with caster oil. Also hardmewing and lie about having sleep apnea and breathing problems to get insurance on free rhino and MSE and face bow.


----------



## PrisonBreakFan08 (Feb 9, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> I hope you're doing okay op, these comments are harsh af but mostly true. I can't imagine how this took a toll on your self esteem, I can't imagine being blackpilled this way lmaoo


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Feb 9, 2021)

Dang this morph took alot of changing to make it look decent, this is literally text book wimp skull.
If anyone ever wonders how a wimp skull looks, THIS is literally a TEXT BOOK wimp skull.













The ammount of "head" space above the ear (the hairy area vertically) is unnaturally large, I had to remove tons of it and it is still probably not enough, ideally the skull above the ear should be EVEN smaller vertically.


----------



## coke (Feb 9, 2021)

skooLX-aM said:


> Dang this morph took alot of changing to make it look decent, this is literally text book wimp skull.
> If anyone ever wonders how a wimp skull looks, THIS is literally a TEXT BOOK wimp skull.
> 
> View attachment 976055
> ...


Good morph, I done one too but I only changed the chin/nose and sharpened the eyebrows a bit to make it realistic haha.


----------

